# Prison Break and 24 starting 20 minutes late?



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

According to "the futon critic" site...

8:20 PM - PRISON BREAK (FOX)
· 1st season finale - special time (PB-122)
and
9:20 PM - 24 (FOX)
· new episode - special time (TWF-522)

because of...

8:00 PM - FOX NEWS SPECIAL: PRESIDENTIAL ADDRESS (FOX)
· special presentation (SP-0639)


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

My DTiVo's agree.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I think the best thing to do is set up a manual recording for FOX 8PM-11PM (or pad 24 significantly.) I'm not taking any chances on the prez's speech ending on time.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

I kept Prisonbreak the same (8:20 to 9:20) but I padded 24 by an hour and a half. That's a bit much but I know with that, I definitly won't miss anything.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

No amount of padding is a bit much for 24 ... Three hours myself.

Drew


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

I forgot about the presidential speech. I didn't pad 24 and I dont believe that the president will just talk for half hour. More like an hour. 

blah blah blah i'm the president and let me screw up your TV night.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

When I checked my ToDo list, the DTivo had Prison Break and 24 starting 20 minutes late. I also have Fox 4 News on the same channel SPd, so even if the President talks longer than planned, I'm covered.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What's going on with the schedules? Fox shows 20 min for the Prez, NBC shows 25 mins, CBS and ABC have nothing for the Prez.

The biggest problem isn't that the Prez goes longer than 20-25 mins, but that there will be an hour of commentary by the spin meisters after it. And will the Democrats want equal time?

Looks like I'll be spending a bunch of time babysitting the TiVos tonight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Looks like I'll be spending a bunch of time babysitting the TiVos tonight.


Yes, I've postponed my date with the Cybermen for a day...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm setting 24 to pad by an hour, that better cover it!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

You all need to pack up and move west.

Mountain and Pacific will be just fine.  
(unless the guide data gets screwed up by someone who doesn't realize that we start prime an hour later,
and Pacific 2 hours after that)


phox


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Yup, my To Do List has the correct times. I pre and post padded Prison Break by 5 minutes and will pad 24 by 30 minutes just to be safe. No conflicts for since it appears there's not an episode of Medium this week.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

rhuntington3 said:


> Yup, my To Do List has the correct times. I pre and post padded Prison Break by 5 minutes and will pad 24 by 30 minutes just to be safe. No conflicts for since it appears there's not an episode of Medium this week.


Make sure your post padding of prison break by 5 min doesn't mess up 24, not that it really shouldn't


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Make sure your post padding of prison break by 5 min doesn't mess up 24, not that it really shouldn't


I've got a DirecTivo so it'll use the other tuner to record 24.

Next Monday is tricker with the season finales of 24 and Alias plus Medium. But it says it can do it!  :up:


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn, you all got me scared. I'm gonna have to run home to Pad 24 and run out to school.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

You can pad Prison Break a full hour, 24 is on the same channel.


----------



## asche (Jun 18, 2003)

Greetings everyone. 
Are all the statios padding as well? I've got the added delima of trying to ctch CSI Miami on top of Prisonbreak & 24. Why did he do this what was he thinking? 

Thanks! 
Duzzle.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I'm setting 24 to pad by an hour, that better cover it!


Me too....but now I'm wondering....


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

asche said:


> Greetings everyone.
> Are all the statios padding as well? I've got the added delima of trying to ctch CSI Miami on top of Prisonbreak & 24. Why did he do this what was he thinking?
> 
> Thanks!
> Duzzle.


ABC is the only one I know of that is joining a rerun in progress, then airing the new shows at the normal times.

CBS and FOX are both starting everything after the prez is done lip flapping.

Haven't heard anything about NBC, so can't comment.

As to how much they are slipping everything,
it depends on how much "analyzing" the experts do after he is done talking.

Glad I live in the Mountain Time Zone, everything should be nice and normal.
And I'm at work, so I can't babysit the TiVo's.

phox


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Wow. I'm on the West Coast, and the President was finished talking at 5:30 or so. (I was at a Little League game, so I'm not sure.)

I didn't think I needed to do anything as it wouldn't affect us - but it did. I missed the first 20 minutes of 24. 

That sucks, big time. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I read somewhere else that 24 still started at 9 eastern / 8 central instead of 9:20/8:20. If this is true I am going to miss the first 20 minutes on my recording.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

At least in my case, 24 started right where it was supposed to (I was slightly impressed). Haven't checked Prison Break yet.

Drew


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

which was 8:20 Eastern Time?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

justapixel said:


> Wow. I'm on the West Coast, and the President was finished talking at 5:30 or so. (I was at a Little League game, so I'm not sure.)
> 
> I didn't think I needed to do anything as it wouldn't affect us - but it did. I missed the first 20 minutes of 24.
> 
> That sucks, big time. :down: :down: :down:


I don't understand how or why this messed up prime time on the west coast.

Unless the guide data was messed up, and it thought prime started 20 minutes late,
when it actually started on time.

3 hours is plenty of time to get back on schedule, Mountain Time Zone was able to do it in under an hour.
I've been in TV for 17 years, it just doesn't compute.

phox


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

justapixel said:


> Wow. I'm on the West Coast, and the President was finished talking at 5:30 or so. (I was at a Little League game, so I'm not sure.)
> 
> I didn't think I needed to do anything as it wouldn't affect us - but it did. I missed the first 20 minutes of 24.
> 
> That sucks, big time. :down: :down: :down:


Huh, Prison Break recorded just fine on my Series 2 (I didn't change anything).
I haven't checked my Series 1.


----------



## tlmcguire (Mar 21, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> I don't understand how or why this messed up prime time on the west coast.
> 
> Unless the guide data was messed up, and it thought prime started 20 minutes late,
> when it actually started on time.
> ...


That's exactly what happened to me in the Mountain time zone (Idaho). Guide data said Prison Break was starting at 7:20 and 24 at 8:20, but in fact they started at 7:00 and 8:00. So I missed the first 20 minutes of Prison Break, but was able to see the beginning of 24 because it was recorded as the end of Prison Break.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> I don't understand how or why this messed up prime time on the west coast.


Apparently, it was intermittant. Parts of us got it on time, and some didn't. They pulled from an East Coast feed or something. They mentioned it in our local newspaper, but didn't give an explanation - just a recap of what we missed.


----------

